# HELP! My 1 year old GSD whines all night



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

Gunnar has been crate trained since day 1 (when he was 8 weeks old). He is in the crate during the day (our neighbor takes him 3x/day while we're at work) and when we sleep. Never had a problem getting him in. He sees it as his den.
The past 3 nights he has sat up in the crate and whined the whole night - all 8 hours. We are exhausted and can't figure out what's wrong. The first night we took him out twice to see if he had to relieve himself. Nope. Second, night we just let him whine. Last night, we moved his crate to another room and I could hear him bark on and off for an hour and then I fell asleep.
The vet thought maybe he has heart burn so he said to give him pepcid ac.
I think he no longer wants to be in the crate.
Any ideas?
He's too wild to just lay down on his bed next to us so we have to work up to that.
Anyone ever have this problem?
Any suggestions or thoughts to why he's doing this are more than welcome! I need some sleep!
Thanks!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe up his exercise when you are home. Get him good and tired before bed time. I would also put the crate back in your room, as much as it might keep you up at first, right now since he has slept in there most of his life, he might feel banished a little. But I would recommend more tiring games like fetch, hide and seek, things that work mind and body.


----------



## Rat A Tat (Apr 20, 2010)

Strange that he would be ok for ten months and suddenly start acting up. It could very well be something physical/illness.

Has there been any change at all in his usual daily routine recently? Did you guys take a vacation with him recently, are you working different hours, etc. Anything like that?


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Might want to try something to keep him busy in his crate. My kids get Kongs filled 3\4 full of regular kibble and top it off with peanut butter or wet\can food. Then we freeze it. Keeps them busy for awhile. Maybe he is just board. The only other thing I can think of is maybe go for a walk or something right before bed to get edge off.


----------



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

Nothing has changed. We play with him like always, take him for walks and do some training as we always do when we come home from work.
And yesterday we stayed home with him so he was out of the crate all day. So he should have been tired.
The vet didn't think there was anything wrong physically and just thought maybe it's heartburn even though he hasn't eaten anything different (except for the dandelions that have popped up). We gave him the pepcid ac but he was still up last night.
It's very strange.


----------



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

GSD MOM said:


> Might want to try something to keep him busy in his crate. My kids get Kongs filled 3\4 full of regular kibble and top it off with peanut butter or wet\can food. Then we freeze it. Keeps them busy for awhile. Maybe he is just board. The only other thing I can think of is maybe go for a walk or something right before bed to get edge off.


We keep a nylabone in his crate and we don't trust any toys as he has torn them all apart.
Maybe we'll walk him right before bed. 
Thanks.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Gunnar316 said:


> We keep a nylabone in his crate and we don't trust any toys as he has torn them all apart.
> Maybe we'll walk him right before bed.
> Thanks.


Yeah I agree. Ace is a MEGA chewer also. I have to be very careful with toys for him. But his Kong he can't chew. And Kong makes a line for SUPER CHEWERS. The kongs are black instead of red. I hope the walk helps. Good luck.


----------



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

GSD MOM said:


> Yeah I agree. Ace is a MEGA chewer also. I have to be very careful with toys for him. But his Kong he can't chew. And Kong makes a line for SUPER CHEWERS. The kongs are black instead of red. I hope the walk helps. Good luck.


Thanks. I will see about the Kong's for super chewers. I wish I had more toys for him.


----------



## boldsmiles (Apr 15, 2010)

Could any critters have gotten in to your attic that he can hear at night? I know this time of year around here anyway, raccoons and squirrels are getting into attics.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Also check out Goughnuts. They make a toy for extreme chewers and once you get to the red part, you take it away, send it back to them and they replace it! lol 

What does he get for exercise though? I know your neighbor takes him on 3 walks while you are at work, but how long are they. And what else does he get?

I guess I'm just trying to say that walks are not enough stimulation for most gsd pups. And I would add in a walk AND a play session before bed. Even if he has been walked through out the day, the rest of the time is spent sleeping in the house waiting for you to come home. I would want him bone tired. Take him and play fetch for an hour. instead of feeding his dinner in a bowl scatter it in the yard(assuming its safe for that) and have him find them by scent. Then right before bed, take a 1/2-1 mile walk and that poor pup will be pooped. And most likely will sleep like a rock.


----------



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

GSDSunshine said:


> Also check out Goughnuts. They make a toy for extreme chewers and once you get to the red part, you take it away, send it back to them and they replace it! lol
> 
> What does he get for exercise though? I know your neighbor takes him on 3 walks while you are at work, but how long are they. And what else does he get?
> 
> I guess I'm just trying to say that walks are not enough stimulation for most gsd pups. And I would add in a walk AND a play session before bed. Even if he has been walked through out the day, the rest of the time is spent sleeping in the house waiting for you to come home. I would want him bone tired. Take him and play fetch for an hour. instead of feeding his dinner in a bowl scatter it in the yard(assuming its safe for that) and have him find them by scent. Then right before bed, take a 1/2-1 mile walk and that poor pup will be pooped. And most likely will sleep like a rock.


I will have to check those Goughnuts out! thanks!

The neighbor only takes him out for a half hour each time. We walk him when we get home and I guess it's about a mile in the neighborhood. We play with him in the yard where he runs like a maniac and plays with a toy. We do some obedience training too. It's probably not enough so I will try walking him before bed. The yard has too many twigs, dandelions and what not so I wouldn't feed him his food. 
I'll try more playtime and another walk.

Thanks!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Maybe he is hearing something you can't? Or maybe even smells something? Any change in electronics? Have you checked your detectors? If this is only happening at night and not during the day, do you or your neighbors have something turned on evenings that he is hearing? I know buzzing and dying cell phone beeps can drive my dog nuts. 

Good luck!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> And Kong makes a line for SUPER CHEWERS. The kongs are black instead of red. I hope the walk helps. Good luck.


If he also tears up the black Kongs (I know some dogs who do), you can go one step further and order the solid blue Kongs online or maybe you can find them at some smaller pet stores. 

I have never seen them sold at PetCo or Petsmart, although our emergency vet in Canton carries them in their little store. They are even stronger than the black ones. If that fails, go to the home improvement store and get a length of sandblasting hose. They're now even selling those online at either Ray Allen or Elite K-9 (I forget which).


----------



## Rat A Tat (Apr 20, 2010)

Good points about the type and amount of exercise he's getting. Walks and some playing with his owners may not be enough for a pup his age and energy level.

I would say pick one of the next few days (maybe a weekend day?) when you guys can just absolutely wear his little pup butt out from dawn til dusk. Play with him, walk him, take him to a dog park where he can get lots of full speed running in (not sure how big your backyard is) and give him a play date with a friend or neighbors dog. Do this all throughout the day and do not let him get any naps in. He can lay down and rest his body but don't let him fall asleep. But at the same time, be careful not to push him to the point of exhaustion.

To me, if you wore him out like that and he still was up all night making noise, you can eliminate excess energy as a possible problem.


----------



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

There are no changes in the house with electronics. We checked our smoke and carbon monoxide detectors recently too.

I will look into the blue Kongs too. He is a super chewer. I never had a dog so strong before. He's made holes in tough toys that claim to be the toughest.

He starts training class this weekend (we should've done this a long time ago) so that will definitely stimulate him and we'll exhaust him the best we can. Hopefully with lots of walks, playing and stimulation, he'll pass out at night.

Thank you all for your advice!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is the video about it! Goughnuts it is!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am only a newbie so please dont take this as advice just a comment! I know you said he has been to the vet and that the first night you let him out to see if he needed to go toilet but....molly (6 months) did the same thing a little while ago and it turned out that she had a urinary infection. I guess she was carrying on all night to tell me she needed out and something was wrong.


----------



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

bianca said:


> I am only a newbie so please dont take this as advice just a comment! I know you said he has been to the vet and that the first night you let him out to see if he needed to go toilet but....molly (6 months) did the same thing a little while ago and it turned out that she had a urinary infection. I guess she was carrying on all night to tell me she needed out and something was wrong.


I'm starting to think that maybe that is what's wrong. He definitely seems like he's uncomfortable or something is wrong.
We had him in a spare bedroom down the whole for the past 2 1/2 weeks. I don't think he's been whining every night because I think I would hear him but I can't be 100% sure. We brought him back into our bedroom last night and he started whining non-stop about an hour after we put him in the crate. He kept circling in the crate and wouldn't lay down. 
What are other signs of a urinary tract infection? He doesn't seem to drink more than usual and urinates a normal amount.
We'll probably bring him to the vet. There's been no change in diet so I don't see how he would have indigestion. Plus we started giving him enzymes for digestion.
Any ideas or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm also a newbie, but was wondering if turning on a fan might help. A little bit of noise, and also, maybe he is getting too hot, now that it is warmer at night? Just a thought..


----------



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

patti said:


> I'm also a newbie, but was wondering if turning on a fan might help. A little bit of noise, and also, maybe he is getting too hot, now that it is warmer at night? Just a thought..


We have a fairly quiet air purifier on all the time so he's used to that noise and the nights are still cool where I am.
Thank you though.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I only noticed Molly had a urinary tract infection as she barked almost all night and when I let her out in the morning she peed 6 times in the space of half an hour 
My vet suggested following her around with a flat(ish) tray or similar to get a sample to confirm ( he had already put her on antibiotics). Maybe another visit to the vet is in order?


----------



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

bianca said:


> I only noticed Molly had a urinary tract infection as she barked almost all night and when I let her out in the morning she peed 6 times in the space of half an hour
> My vet suggested following her around with a flat(ish) tray or similar to get a sample to confirm ( he had already put her on antibiotics). Maybe another visit to the vet is in order?


I just checked online for symptoms of a uti and he doesn't have any. I know it doesn't necessarily mean he doesn't have one but everything seems to be normal.
He has a an appt. this weekend so I think I'll try and get a sample of urine that morning.
It's just boggling our minds as to why he's acting this way.
Thanks!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Again this is just my thoughts but when Gunnar started carrying on at night, had his exercise changed IE - had he had less during that day? I only ask because Molly is nearly 7 months now and I have crated her since I brought her home at 9 weeks and I find that if she hasn't had her usual 2 walks a day plus fetch etc she has started (last couple of weeks) going berko for anywhere up to 20 mins when I put her in there at night. 

Sorry if that was not exactly fluent to read...midnight here and I'm tired!

I hope you figure it out and he gets a clean bill of health.


----------



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

bianca said:


> Again this is just my thoughts but when Gunnar started carrying on at night, had his exercise changed IE - had he had less during that day? I only ask because Molly is nearly 7 months now and I have crated her since I brought her home at 9 weeks and I find that if she hasn't had her usual 2 walks a day plus fetch etc she has started (last couple of weeks) going berko for anywhere up to 20 mins when I put her in there at night.
> 
> Sorry if that was not exactly fluent to read...midnight here and I'm tired!
> 
> I hope you figure it out and he gets a clean bill of health.


We've been exercising him more. And he started an obedience class about a week after it started (but he's been in the spare bedroom since the class started). So we've been doing more training too so I would think we're exhausting him. He's tired before we put him in the crate. It's like he doesn't like the crate.
He does have a bad hip (one is out of it's socket) but has never shown signs of pain. Never whimpers and he runs in the yard like a maniac. I guess it's possible that he's not comfortable laying down in the crate anymore but it's a very large crate.

Thanks, I hope we figure it out too!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Good luck to you both


----------

